# Banshee Extreme Prop .



## Owen (Oct 13, 2020)

Want to change to a 3 blade stainless prop . Have a 2015 Mercury 60 . Anyone have a similar set-up with a 3 blade ?


----------



## Chingadera (Jun 1, 2017)

Owen said:


> Want to change to a 3 blade stainless prop . Have a 2015 Mercury 60 . Anyone have a similar set-up with a 3 blade ?


I have a Ranger Banshee with an etec 90hp. I’m swapping to a PowerTech rxb4. I just ordered it. I have currently a viper omc 3 blade and I don’t like the rear end squat it gives out of the hole or the porpoising it does. I’m hoping the rxb4 will carry the entire hull better.


----------



## GitchaPull (Oct 22, 2018)

Chingadera said:


> I have a Ranger Banshee with an etec 90hp. I’m swapping to a PowerTech rxb4. I just ordered it. I have currently a viper omc 3 blade and I don’t like the rear end squat it gives out of the hole or the porpoising it does. I’m hoping the rxb4 will carry the entire hull better.



I ran an rxb 18P on my curlew and 115 pro xs and currently running it on my 90 two stroke. It has a lot of grip. Will run with the jack plate on 4.5-5. It handles and hooks up well but it is a bow lifting prop. It is not the easiest prop to turn in that size and all the powertech props of the same model and pitch seems to turn different rpms. If pitched right, it should serve you well


----------



## GitchaPull (Oct 22, 2018)

Chingadera said:


> I have a Ranger Banshee with an etec 90hp. I’m swapping to a PowerTech rxb4. I just ordered it. I have currently a viper omc 3 blade and I don’t like the rear end squat it gives out of the hole or the porpoising it does. I’m hoping the rxb4 will carry the entire hull better.


 The Q4/Spitfire (same prop) carry's the whole boat very well and has phenomenal acceleration but it will not run at the elevation or stay as hooked up in turns as the rxb


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Papa said:


> Sww3 13p


Really?


----------

